# Corsair H60 sooo schlecht?



## Dr.Bishop (19. November 2011)

Hi Leute,


hatte jetzt 14 Tage die h60 verbaut und muss ganz ehrlich sagen.....naaaaaaja.

Testsystem:
i7 930 bei 3,3Ghz und 1,168V
h60 + 2x 120 Wingboost von Alpenföhn
Im idl. lag das ganze bei 41-42grad
Unter Last (prime) 73-75grad

Jetzt mal kurz als Vergleich
Scythe Mugen v2 + 1x NB BlackSilent
Im Idl. 32-35grad
Unter Last (prime) 63-65grad

Es wurde bei beiden Tests mit Akasa 450 Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Temps bei euch so ausehen....Ich meine es kann ja nicht angehen das ein Mugen v2 für 30€ +- eine besser Leistung bringt.


----------



## Schiassomat (19. November 2011)

Ja die H60 ist generell kei Kühl Wunder, da must du eher zur H80 oder H100 greifen.

Mugen 2 ist ja auch einer der Potentesten Kühler am Markt.


----------



## Jackey555 (19. November 2011)

Welche Drehzahlen fährst du denn? ZB. bei 800rpm zieht der Mugen 2 der H60 davon. Zudem hast du unterschiedliche Lüfter verwendet, welche bei gleicher Drehzahl einen unterschiedlichen Luftdurchsatz liefern. 

Kompaktwasserkühlungen bringen nur bei hohen Drehzahlen sehr gute Leitungen.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (19. November 2011)

Hab die Lüfter bei der H60 gegen welche von NB getauscht, diese liefen sogar auf voller Leistung, dadurch wurden die Temps aber kein Stück besser 

Das die Comp. WK´s soviel Lüfter Drehzahl brauchen lese ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt zum ersten mal....
Wäre ja definitiv der falsche Ansatz, man verspricht sich ja durch eine wenn auch nur Comp. Wasserkühlung das die Lautstärke gemindert wird.... zumindest sehe ich das so.

Aber um dem nochmal vor zu greifen, selbst wenn die beiden Lüftermodele auf voller Leistung liefer, kam die h60 nicht an den Mugen v2 ran.


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. November 2011)

Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Temps bei euch so ausehen....Ich meine es kann ja nicht angehen das ein Mugen v2 für 30€ +- eine besser Leistung bringt.


 
der Mugen bringt eine wesentlich bessere Leistung.
Die H60 und die Modelle darunter sind nicht wirklich besser, eher schlechter, als günstiger Luftkühler.
Die kleinen Radiatoren setzen hohe Lüfterdrehzahlen voraus, welche dann natürlich lauter sind.

Hatte auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespiel, mir son Teil zuzulegen. Allerdings wäre nur die H100 für mich interessant.
Allerding nutze ich seit Jahren meinen Megahealems Rev.B mit einem 120er Silentwing .
Der schafft es meinen 2600er mit 4,4 Ghz@ 1,26V , CoreDamage, die Temperatur auf 68°C zu halten.


----------



## Softy (19. November 2011)

Der Kühlkörper bei Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlungen benötigt eine relativ hohe Oberfläche zum Wärmetausch. Daher ist der Lamellenabstand im Vergleich zu vielen Luftkühlern geringer --> Der Lüfter muss sehr hoch drehen, um genügend Luft durch die engen Lamellen zu drücken --> die Geräuschkulisse steigt. Wenn Du also 2 hoch drehende Lüfter verwendest, der Kühler richtig montiert ist, und die Pumpe auf Anschlag läuft, ist die Kühlleistung etwas höher als beim Mugen2.

Bei gleicher Kühlleistung sind viele Luftkühler aber leiser.

Mit dem Alpenföhn K2 sind 5GHz bei 72°C drin beim i5-2500K. (CoreDamage)


----------



## KonterSchock (19. November 2011)

geschwätz , hab denn H60 selbst der ist sau nice der kühlt ein 2600K ohne probs idl zuzeit 28grad bei last 52grad ,wo bitte schön so schlecht??? hate sogar denn H80 denn ich direkt zurück geschickt hatte weil mir der H60 lieber war!


----------



## Softy (19. November 2011)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> geschwätz , hab denn H60 selbst der ist sau nice der kühlt ein 2600K ohne probs idl zuzeit 28grad bei last 52grad ,wo bitte schön so schlecht??? hate sogar denn H80 denn ich direkt zurück geschickt hatte weil mir der H60 lieber war!



Bei welcher Spannung und welcher Frequenz?


----------



## Schiassomat (19. November 2011)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> geschwätz , hab denn H60 selbst der ist sau nice der kühlt ein 2600K ohne probs idl zuzeit 28grad bei last 52grad ,wo bitte schön so schlecht??? hate sogar denn H80 denn ich direkt zurück geschickt hatte weil mir der H60 lieber war!




Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen?

Glaube nicht das ein H60 mehr Kühlleistung hat als ein H80, und um die Lautstärke geht es hier momentan nich fals das der Grund für die H60 ist.


----------



## KonterSchock (19. November 2011)

im vergleich nehmen sich die beiden nicht viel hatte sogar denn H70 noch also die werte unterscheiden sich nur um 5grad also beim H80 und dem H60 , dazu kommt das der H80 lauter ist von der pumpe her! H60 ist kein schlechter kühler, find denn sogar besser als diese scyte kühler! 

ne ich möchte nur sagen das der H60 ein super kühler ist und dennn nur mit richtigen lüfter fahren muss. und ein aufpreis zum H80 lächerlisch ist!


----------



## KonterSchock (19. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Bei welcher Spannung und welcher Frequenz?


----------



## KonterSchock (19. November 2011)

standart takt bei 3,4Ghz +400mhz turbo mode =3,8Ghz


----------



## arcDaniel (19. November 2011)

3300 U/Min für den CPU Lüfter?  Also wenn das der Lüfter ist welcher durch die H60 bläst, dann ist es kein Wunder dass du relativ gute Temps hast, aber wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke aus?

Bei meinen AMD-System hatte ich einen H50, der H60 ist genau das Gleiche nur die Pumpe ist angeblich besser, Radiator und Leistung der Pumpe sind jedenfalls gleich. Anfangs habe ich den H50 sehr gelobt, er war ja auch damals neu noch nicht abgenutzt... JA ihr lest richtig abgenutzt, nach einem Guten Jahr lies die Kühlleistung rapide nach und auch das Wechseln der Wärmeleitpaste brachte nicht sonderlich viel, die Temps stiegen...

Wenn ich die Temps von Dr.Bishop so lese, finde ich diese aber doch schon etwas hoch, deshalb man die Frage blasen die Lüfter ins Gehäuse oder von innen nach draussen? 

Ach ja hier meine Werte welche ich zum Schluss hatte:
AMD 965BE @ 3,7ghz Spannung Auto (1.35V glaube ich)
H50 in Push/Pull Config mit einem Corsair Lüfter und einemal Antec Lüfter, bei etwa 1600 U/Min
Luft von Innen nach Aussen
Temps bei Folding@Home 100% CPU Auslastung 62°C (Habe gehört bei AMD sollte man aber nochmals 10°C bei der Temp dazurechnen)


Ich jedenfalls habe jetzt einen Noctua NH-D14 und würde nie wieder so eine Kompakt Wakü wollen.


----------



## Jackey555 (19. November 2011)

Lol 3292rpm

Du hast recht, das ist ein besonders guter kühler wenn man derartige Drehzahlen fahren muss.

Jetzt mal im ernst: Hackts bei dir? Wer setzt sich derartigem Lärm freiwillig aus?


----------



## Schiassomat (19. November 2011)

Seit ihr euch sicher dass die Werte richtig ausgelesen werden?

Kein Normaler 120er Lüfter dreht so hoch.


----------



## Kev95 (19. November 2011)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Kein Normaler 120er Lüfter dreht so hoch.


 Wenn er nen Gentle Typhoon hat geht das, sdogar bis 5400RPM.

Ich habe übrigens auch die H60 mit einem WingBoost 120mm.
36°C im Idle und 71°C bei Prime @ 4GHz.
Mir reicht das!

Richtig leise bekommt man die H60 allerdings nicht, mich störts bis 1000RPM aber nicht.
Sobald er über 1000RPM bekommt hab ich meistens mein Headset zum Zocken auf.


----------



## Klutten (19. November 2011)

Jackey555 schrieb:


> Lol 3292rpm
> 
> Du hast recht, das ist ein besonders guter kühler wenn man derartige Drehzahlen fahren muss.
> 
> Jetzt mal im ernst: Hackts bei dir? Wer setzt sich derartigem Lärm freiwillig aus?


 
Kurz die Denkmaschine angreifen... 

Auch die Pumpe benötigt Strom und wird wie ein normaler Lüfter, vom Board über das Tachosignal ausgelesen - daher 3.000 1/min.


----------



## Jackey555 (19. November 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Kurz die Denkmaschine angreifen...
> 
> Auch die Pumpe benötigt Strom und wird wie ein normaler Lüfter, vom Board über das Tachosignal ausgelesen - daher 3.000 1/min.



Stimmt macht auch mehr Sinn. Wusste nur nicht das das ganze dann als Fan angezeigt wird.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. November 2011)

Jein, ich würde es eine sehr hohe Drehzahl für die Pumpe finden, zumal wenn die Pumpe des H50 mit nur 1350 U/Min läuft.

Ich hoffe jedoch dass es sich um doch um die Pumpe handelt


----------



## Klutten (19. November 2011)

Den Wert habe ich damals auch bei der H50 festgestellt, aber es ist eben nur ein ausgelesener Wert gewesen. Es kann dabei gut sein, dass die Impulse (2/4) variieren, ohne dass man das mitbekommt. Zerlegen wollte ich nichts, daher habe ich mich damit zufriedengegeben. Aktuelle Produkte von Asetek drehen aber alle bei ~2.700 - ~3.200 1/min, weshalb die >3.000 1/min nicht so weit hergeholt sind.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (20. November 2011)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> geschwätz , hab denn H60 selbst der ist sau nice der kühlt ein 2600K ohne probs idl zuzeit 28grad bei last 52grad ,wo bitte schön so schlecht??? hate sogar denn H80 denn ich direkt zurück geschickt hatte weil mir der H60 lieber war!


 
Bist du der Bruder von Pietro Lombardi ? Hab ich net gekennt?
Ich hab auch mal einen Ferrari F50 gefahren, hab ich aber Korrekt zurück gegeben weil der Polo lieber war!

Sorry aber wenn ich mir so deine Anworten bzw. deinen Beitrag zum Thema durchlese....weiß ich genau so viel wie zuvor....

Ist schön und gut das DU damit zufrieden bist, andere sind es nicht.....
Da musst du nicht gleich User als Schwätzer anbrangern, nur weil diese deine Meinung nicht teilen


----------



## KonterSchock (20. November 2011)

weis garnet was ihr alle habt
H60 ist sau nice, die pumpe dreht mit 3300RPM das ganze system ist bei mir sau leise, beim H80 dreht die pumpe sogar mit 4400RPM nur mal zu info.


----------

